# Venison Burgers



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

*Ingredients:*

ground venison
finely diced jalapeños
finely diced sweet onions
shredded cheese
sea salt
crushed black pepper

Add finely diced jalapeños and sweet onions, along with shredded cheese, in with the ground venison. Add in sea salt and crushed black pepper (about a teaspoon of each for each 1/2-pound of meat). Mix well but don't over-mix. Form into patties and go get your grill to heating up. Wipe down the grill grates with olive oil or spray with butter spray to keep the patties from sticking. Cook over low heat; turning occasionally, until the patties are cooked thoroughly.










Fix up the venison burgers with all your favorite condiments and sides! Enjoy!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Miller....why is it you always catch me when I am hungry ?

Good to see you are still about !

BTW....my wife thinks your popers are the bomb...I used bananna peppers from the garden last fall and they were toooo hot for me but she loved them ...then I found a good deal on jelopenos and those were even better I could eat those. I am however having a hard time keeping the cheese from melting out. Any thoughts ?


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

that cheese is gonna ooze no matter what... only real option is not to cut the peppers like instructed but rather just cut the top off just around the stem... stuff all the goodies in the pepper (it's gonna get messy)... wrap with bacon and cook that way, just make sure to put stem back on and cut a slit in the bacon to go over that stem to hold in place and keep most of the cheese inside.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do these burgers with venison when I have it or hamburg when I don't and I use blu cheese.

Try freezing the poppers or at least the cream cheese and pepper. I make fried poppers like you can get in the restaurants and have found that if you freeze them the pepper cooks and the cheese doesn't melt till the popper is done.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

AW...That is how I do them. I think I am going to try a stuffer next time. Doing this to fill them completely.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It all sounds delicious, had a feed of Moose Ribs tonight-- 3 ribs 24in's long weighing 4 1/2 #'s Mmmmmmmmm!! so Good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I do these burgers with venison when I have it or hamburg when I don't and I use blu cheese.
> 
> Try freezing the poppers or at least the cream cheese and pepper. I make fried poppers like you can get in the restaurants and have found that if you freeze them the pepper cooks and the cheese doesn't melt till the popper is done.


I did that...I tend to make a bunch at once and freeze most of them. The cheese still melts out







.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> It all sounds delicious, had a feed of Moose Ribs tonight-- 3 ribs 24in's long weighing 4 1/2 #'s Mmmmmmmmm!! so Good.


Hey Rick I soo wish we could have packed out the ribs on the moose we got. Next time..perhaps this fall. I am at least going to eat them that night over a fire in camp !!! sounds soo good...need to pack some BBQ sause.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Boy they look good! I can see a fallow being converted into some of those!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Daaaang podnuh! You ought to throw the recipe for those fries up too! Every time I try making homemade fries they come out soggy...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Temp your grease, it should be 350-365* F if its to low they sit in the grease to long and if it's to high the outside cooks to quickly for the inside to get done.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Ahhh so maybe i should get my temp with something other than my little cheapo fryers settings!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your fryer may heat to the proper temp initially , but the small element and large load of fries you put in it can't keep up.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahaha, Yougdon my man, I think you have hit the nail square on the head! I overload the everliving fire out of that little fryer!!! Of course the amounts of alcohol I drink when it takes me a long time to cook doesnt help either! I need to get a bigger fryer or take my time cooking!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you are better off just buying a small pot and using it on the stove top (just be careful as the stove will OVERHEAT it) you can control the temp much better.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Hahaha, Yougdon my man, I think you have hit the nail square on the head! I overload the everliving fire out of that little fryer!!! Of course the amounts of alcohol I drink when it takes me a long time to cook doesnt help either! I need to get a bigger fryer or take my time cooking!


There's something about drinking while cooking!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I know thats right Matt! And it definitely makes everything taste better!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your not wrong there.


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## gwc15000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmmmm..just got back a doe full of ground meat that should do this recipe just perfect. Thanks for the recipe.


----------

